# Best call you've ever gotten?



## Sasha (Aug 12, 2009)

We have a worst call thread, but what about your BEST call? A little positivity goes a long way, half the battle is mental!

So what's your BEST call? One that stands out in your mind and makes you happy to be an EMT/Paramedic? One that makes ALL the bad calls worth while? 

Come on, give me some warm fuzzies!


----------



## medic417 (Aug 12, 2009)

That I was approved for my paid vacation.

HMMM what of my many calls would be best?  Hard to say.  First baby delivered was neat, now its just gross as I'm not excited so all that slime and goo.  Or was it when I was able to make a patient and their family happy by eliminating the pain so they could enjoy their final minutes of life?  Or .........................................


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 12, 2009)

Any call where no one died or  any call we were able to do something to help alleviate the patient's pain and suffering.  If I had to pick one, it would be the hypoglycemic episode involving one of the last surviving WWI vets in Illinois.  After we got his blood sugar back up, I stuck around (had responded POV) to talk to him about his experiences since I figured I would never get the chance again.  

BTW, I rank all the field deliveries I've been involved with among my worst calls since birth is such a disgusting event.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 12, 2009)

*re*

First field delivery is certainly number one.  Was kind of funny as i warned the impending mother ahead of time that i cry whenever i see a baby delivered, and sure as sh*t i did this time also.  The mother laughed when she saw tears running down my cheeks as i was taking care of the baby.  Was a great call.  Why in the world would someone think delivery is gross, nothing more beautiful that i can think of.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 12, 2009)

Corky said:


> First field delivery is certainly number one.  Was kind of funny as i warned the impending mother ahead of time that i cry whenever i see a baby delivered, and sure as sh*t i did this time also.  The mother laughed when she saw tears running down my cheeks as i was taking care of the baby.  Was a great call.  Why in the world would someone think delivery is gross, nothing more beautiful that i can think of.



You sicko!!!!!!!!!!

They are nasty slimy aliens that you catch while slip sliding around in all the fluid from the water breakage.  Totally nasty.  In fact all babies are ugly.

I can think of a whole lot more beautiful items.


----------



## Sail195 (Aug 12, 2009)

medic417 said:


> You sicko!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They are nasty slimy aliens that you catch while slip sliding around in all the fluid from the water breakage.  Totally nasty.  In fact all babies are ugly.
> 
> I can think of a whole lot more beautiful items.



I am going to beat Sasha to the punch on this one and say grow up!! lol


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 12, 2009)

Sail195 said:


> *I am going to beat Sasha to the punch on this one and say grow up!! lol*




Oh no he didnt!


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 12, 2009)

My first (and only) field delivery was pretty cool.  However, I think my favorite patient ever has to be the little old guy that fell off his bike while trying to ride it off a ramp so he could hang with the kids in the neighborhood.  He was in his 80's and appeared to have only been bruised up, but never did get to find out if he broke anything or not.  He was such a good sport about it, joking and laughing all the way to the ER about how he must have lost his mind to think he was still young enough to be doing something so crazy.  Before I left the ER, the nurses were calling him Evil Kinevil.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 12, 2009)

> Why in the world would someone think delivery is gross, nothing more beautiful that i can think of.



As Rodney Carrington says, "I've seen beautiful and that doesn't **** to do with it.  It's like a wet Saint Bernard trying to come inside through a cat door." 
*Some examples of beautiful things:*
-My daughter:





-Baby animals (deer, chicks, etc)




-The sight of the runway after flying an approach to minimums..... :lol: (sorry had to use a screenshot from Flight Simulator since I don't have any good ones of real world approaches on hand)





*Some examples of things that are not beautiful:*
-Childbirth (a wondrous event, but certainly not a beautiful process)
-This guy:




-Vultures:




-This lady: 




-Some cats:





Personally I've delivered four babies and I'm proud to say I managed to keep from puking after the last one.  Honestly, I think the only reason I didn't throw up after the last one was because I was too busy laughing with the family about the fact I smelled like deer urine.  

The first I delivered (my godson) I clamped and cut the cord, handed the kid to one of the first responders and walked outside and threw up and passed out facedown into about 8" of snow.  I was still laying there when the ambulance got to the scene.  I still hear about that 10 years after it happened.


----------



## el Murpharino (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm most proud of a lady with a headache for 3 weeks that needed a ride 3 blocks to the hospital.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Aug 13, 2009)

Any long distance transport which results in me earning overtime (double time) and also having my company buy me dinner.

Can't say I have had a best dialysis call, or IFT though.


----------



## exodus (Aug 13, 2009)

80yoF the other night who fell in the bathroom backwards and hit her head leaving a large hematoma on hear head and lots of blood. She cleaned up all the blood and herself up before calling us. She's only like 4'11" and kept insisting walking down the stairs. We had to do a full spinal immobilazation because of some pain she was feeling though, brought her down 1 flight of stairs and then on the stretcher straight to the ambulance.  Got to grossmont, got her checked in and on a bed. Everything worked out fine for her. Sweetest little thing you'll ever meet. Throughout the entire time.

Another one, was an ER discharge older lady had a hip bruise and we had to tx to a SNF. Everything went as planned, nothing exciting. But when we got there and got her all offloaded and situated on her bed and we walked out of the room and stopped us. He then proceeded to say, "You guys don't look like much because of your age, but you really are. You know what you're doing. Thank you."  He also called our supervisor the next day and talked to him and our sup gave us free In-N-Out!


----------



## GR1N53N (Aug 13, 2009)

*Old people are awesome!*



Epi-do said:


> My first (and only) field delivery was pretty cool.  However, I think my favorite patient ever has to be the little old guy that fell off his bike while trying to ride it off a ramp so he could hang with the kids in the neighborhood.  He was in his 80's and appeared to have only been bruised up, but never did get to find out if he broke anything or not.  He was such a good sport about it, joking and laughing all the way to the ER about how he must have lost his mind to think he was still young enough to be doing something so crazy.  Before I left the ER, the nurses were calling him Evil Kinevil.



Love it!

Reminds me of one of my favourites (in retrospect).
LOLFDGB (for those who haven't previously enjoyed the EMS acronyms thread, check it out for much hilarity...  too lazy to link, but this one = little old lady fall down go boom) down a long flight of stairs.  Her english wasn't stellar, so it took a while to a) confirm that she had in fact taken that long a tumble, and b) confirm that, other than a couple of minor scrapes on her palms, she was completely unharmed.  Which was freakin astounding.

Someone should have filmed it for a milk ad.  I was so impressed with this invincible old-timer.

Especially since a week prior we'd picked up another LOL who tripped over her purse and broke a hip.  Same age, too.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 14, 2009)

Had this one on clinicals:

"Unit 123 respond priority 1 for chest pain"

1 minute later ... "Unit 123 cancel"

Back to sleep I go... ^_^


----------



## Chelle (Aug 15, 2009)

usafmedic45 said:


> It's like a wet Saint Bernard trying to come inside through a cat door."
> 
> Personally I've delivered four babies and I'm proud to say I managed to keep from puking after the last one.



I'm punchie from fatigue, but this is freaking hilarious.  laughing............


----------



## Chelle (Aug 15, 2009)

el Murpharino said:


> I'm most proud of a lady with a headache for 3 weeks that needed a ride 3 blocks to the hospital.



Well, at least you haven't grown cynical.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 15, 2009)

I had a 105 year old lady yesterday. Yes, one hundred and five year old lady. She was the sweetest lady in the world, but had very hard of hearing. I'd ask her "Are you comfortable?" "Am I full? Yes baby, I just had breakfast" "I'm going to take your blood pressure." "We're going to breakfast? I already ate, sugar!" 

Hehehe.

At one point she snatched her hair off her head "Hold this baby, while I go get the other one" and shuffled over to her bags and got a a new wig and pu it on. I giggled. She was sweet and the best call of the week!


----------



## Onceamedic (Aug 15, 2009)

2 1/2 week old preemie in full arrest delivered to the hospital with spontaneous eye opening and crying.  Mom's first child.  Worth everything I went through to get this job.


----------

